# What is Monkey Butt



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I don't think I have ever had this and I don't want to. 

I hope to do some long rides day in and day oput this year so I need to know.

So my questions are (Don't be shy):

Is it a dry chafe?

Is it a wet chafe?

If wet where does the moisture come from? Is it sweat running down your back, is it bum sweat, is it bum drool?

I heard that Preparation H is good for it is it? (This opens up a whole line of questions.)

How do you cure it? How long to cure it?


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

its when you throw your poo about in a festive manner, in fits of joy!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

So I guess this is a very rare condition.

Encountered by only a few mountain bikers.

Possibly also caused by excessive alcohol consumption.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

I've always heard monkey butt as the chamois or just plain bike shorts. They make your butt look swollen by wearing them. Nothing to do with chafing from when I''ve heard it used.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Oh so Monkey Butt is the solution to what problem.

I was watching the TransRockies DVD;

Day 3 there is this guy putting cream on his Butt (why exactly of what for).

Day 7 there is this guy going to breakfast and he says woke-up this morning and my Butt was red, (from what exactly)?


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

well roadies use this stuff called butt butter to help with soar/chafe rears


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Urban Dictionary tells it like it is (possibly NSFW):
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=monkey+butt

A possible solution:
http://antimonkeybutt.com/


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hiya!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Hi,

You must have some stories!


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I wasn't able to access the link to the description, but basically, it's chafing on the bunghole from either wet or dry conditions. It's something common for desert motorcycle racers and endurance jet ski (the sit down type) racers. Lubrication is the key to prevent this. The challenge for the jet ski racers is that most conventional lubes wash off with water, so you have to use a lot of Vaseline. Not that I know anything about this. 

Chamois butter is available in finer bicycle stores and works well for dry conditions. In a pinch, Vaseline lip balm also works. When you're riding centuries, you gotta do what you gotta do. Otherwise even the softest paper will feel like 50 grit.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

So, I have gone 100+km hot without a problem, and nine hours plus on some trails.

I plan to do this for up to a week this summer.

If you use these products without the soreness do they prevent the sore or just ease the sore after it has occurred.

What is recommended.


----------



## Bob_Element50 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Thanks*



Monkeybutt said:


> Hiya!


That made my day!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

it has something to do with sharting i believe....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

There's stuff called Butt Paste. It's marketed for infants and toddlers with diaper rash, but we can use it as well.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Doing long distance for prolonged periods can cause chafing and irritation of your seat and the area between the large muscles (glutes). 

The products like Bag Balm, chamois butter, Butt paste etc are intended to help prevent the problem in the first place and reduce the symptoms if you get irritation.


----------

